# Fishing Reports or Bragging Reports???



## coastal22 (Feb 9, 2010)

_[FONT=bookman old style, new york, times, serif]I am curious along with many others that I have talked to about this..._

_Is this forum called Fishing Reports or Bragging Reports. Last time that I checked the forum is called Fishing Reports._

_We all know the definition of fishing...._

_Definition of report - An account or activity usually presented in detail._

_Posting on here your honey holes isn't fishing reports, it's bragging. I'm sure that most of us on here have a few honey holes to go to. That's great and all but that just isn't fishing reports. I've been fishing the bays several years and still don't know everything and still look for direction but there are guys on here that are looking for a lot of direction and have no clue on what they are doing. Don't forget where you come from. Help direct the ones who need it. By no means am I saying post your specific spots or GPS locations but you could be a little more helpful. _

_I asked someone on here not to long ago what bay he was catching the fish and his response was "I am catching them in the water". Really bro??? _

_I'm all about helping others when they ask for some direction when it comes to fishing. I've enjoyed meeting some guys on here and taking them out on my boat and showing them some new areas to fish._

_Another thing, I have no problem keeping some fish for a fish fry but there are so many that keep and kill a lot of fish. I mean seriously, how much fish can your freezer hold anyways??? I'm a huge conservationist so have some respect for the marine life._

_Just my opinion and thoughts along with many others..._

_Quit bragging and start helping others. _

_The Lord's 2nd Commandment of all times is to love and help your neighbor. Be grateful and know that we are blessed to have a sport that we can call fishing._

_Set'em loose_
[/FONT]


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Good post! Welcome to the site. Not a good way to start off but I know what you mean!


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

9121SS said:


> Not a good way to start off but I know what you mean!


LOL, welcome


----------



## captgrif (May 29, 2007)

no...its not a good way to start off...its a great way to start off. Hit the nail on the head. I'm mainly on this site to see neat pictures, but when all that is posted is a picture and a sentence like...9.2 trout. Galveston. Topwater......thats just braggin. If you want to brag, post your tournament results...


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=275979
You may want to check into this......


----------



## bsartor (Oct 29, 2005)

Sweet 
all you need now is a croaker thread and you'll be official lol.


----------



## Troy Chapman (Jan 27, 2010)

I am a newbie to the saltwater fishing world. By no means do I ask for specific spots and instructions. But the reports seem to be "I went to west bay threw some tails and came home with this". These bays are not small by any means. Great post IMO.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

bsartor said:


> Sweet
> all you need now is a croaker thread and you'll be official lol.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey captgrif, do you mean a good report like you gave here?

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=158028


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Interesting way to get things started on this site for you...good luck with that...


----------



## captgrif (May 29, 2007)

exactly like that one...that was a year ago and ive learned sense that post to basically not post anything on here...i really just wanted to show a fish that was that heavy and only 25" but that was a mistake...:headknock


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

9121SS said:


> Hey captgrif, do you mean a good report like you gave here?
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=158028


NICE, I got a bag of popcorn in the nuke, this is gonna be great....


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

huntnetime said:


> Interesting way to get things started on this site for you...good luck with that...but, I will say this, I do get sick and tired of seeing the reports with the shoreline or landmarks blacked out...I just don't get it...honey hole...shmoney hole...sheesh...


I agree.


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

I dont care who knows where I fish, cuz guess what, by the time you get a report the wind has changed, the tide has changed, the temp has changed, the pressure has changed, get it, I always tell where I go cuz guess what, who cares, very very very few people have a true "honey hole", if you want any info about East Matagorda shoot me a PM, I can give you some good info but everyday is different and very rarely do you have the same luck at the same spot 2 days in a row.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

" I've learned to not post anything on here" but I'm gonna ***** when someone else doesen't give a good report!

I love it.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

juanpescado said:


> I dont care who knows where I fish, cuz guess what, by the time you get a report the wind has changed, the tide has changed, the temp has changed, the pressure has changed, get it, I always tell where I go cuz guess what, who cares, very very very few people have a true "honey hole", if you want any info about East Matagorda shoot me a PM, I can give you some good info but everyday is different and very rarely do you have the same luck at the same spot 2 days in a row.


Yep, Those fish are all ways on the move.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh how i love me some NEWB bashin.......!


----------



## captgrif (May 29, 2007)

...nowhere is it easier to stir up trouble.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

juanpescado said:


> very very very few people have a true "honey hole", if you want any info about East Matagorda shoot me a PM, I can give you some good info


I can honestly say I did have one but when you take a "friend" or someone finds out about it, its *GONE! *And your second part is very honorable of you. I wish you had some good intel on Galv. I just go and chunk, some days a winner some days I have a cold drink!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

I personally love the blacked out back grounds ....gives me sumpin to mess with them about....who the hell cares???? Really, WHO THE HELL CARES....at least we get to see the damned fish......something to really cry your azzz off about..LMAO...if it bothers you that terribly then you need to get a friggin life!:wink:


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> I personally love the blacked out back grounds ....gives me sumpin to mess with them about....who the hell cares???? Really, WHO THE HELL CARES....at least we get to see the damned fish......something to really cry your azzz off about..LMAO...if it bothers you that terribly then you need to get a friggin life!:wink:


You could black out all you want, for the most part I cant get to where all you fish anyways. I sold my boat and the only boat I have now is a plastic Hobie that I peddle not paddle haha


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

catchysumfishy said:


> I personally love the blacked out back grounds ....gives me sumpin to mess with them about....who the hell cares???? Really, WHO THE HELL CARES....at least we get to see the damned fish......something to really cry your azzz off about..LMAO...if it bothers you that terribly then you need to get a friggin life!:wink:


I don't care ether catchy. It just gets to me when someone [email protected] about something they do.
Owell guess it's just me and the Miller Lite.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

9121SS said:


> I don't care ether catchy. It just gets to me when someone [email protected] about something they do.
> Owell guess it's just me and the Miller Lite.


Pass me one! I think this thread is just getting started brotha!:biggrin:


----------



## Sharkzilla (Feb 15, 2009)

Was it Dizzy Dean who said it ain't braggin' if you can back it up? You know what sucks more than braggin'? Its people *****hen an moanin. Oh, and welcome!


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

Caught these today at Sylvan Beach ? Off the rocks.... Throwing new penny GULP, on a popping cork!! Wind was gusting 30 mph... south/ south east. I was wearing a corky hat if that helps???? 15lb test line... Shimano 50 MG..... Castaway skeleton rod..... Had Whataburger for lunch!!


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

Heres the only pic I got


----------



## sanleonjohn (Mar 16, 2009)

Chris9681 said:


> Caught these today at Sylvan Beach ? Off the rocks.... Throwing new penny GULP, on a popping cork!! Wind was gusting 30 mph... south/ south east. I was wearing a corky hat if that helps???? 15lb test line... Shimano 50 MG..... Castaway skeleton rod..... Had Whataburger for lunch!!


 Now that's a fishing report, great info. Still need a little work on the conservation part though. Gotta love newbies that start out with a bang.


----------



## Clark08 (Mar 4, 2008)

Saltwater water fishing ain't easy. You have to learn on your own in most cases. People, unless you know somebody aren't giving hand outs, esp. good fishing spots. When somebody askes me where i catch my fish, I don't tell them exactly where for this one reason i have expierienced time and time again: Im afraid that him and every other guy will decided to fish that area and join all the other jet-skiers and idiots in jon-boats cutting off my wade with poor fishing etiquette. You can't get mad cuz people won't give up a area (secret spot). Thats why its a secret spot, they either worked hard fishing and finding good areas to fish and doesn't want to give it up to the world. Conservation is a diff. story. Not everybody buys a fishing license or keeps only their share/limit. Makes me sick when i see undersized fish or too many fish, and then post it up for the world to see. Gotta pick your battles on this site or you can start a drama-fest.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I will not post another report myself then, I did just post up a report where we caught a few fish in West Bay but thats as detailed on the location as I will give publicly. 

There was not anyone that called me up the night before and said "don't waste your gas going there you need to go over here and throw this". 

Its not rocket science, find decent water with bait and a moving tide and put in YOUR time, BTW this is much more rewarding when things come together.

And for the one's that beleive the bay is not that small, try posting up full limits on a particular reef and then try to fish it again Saturday.


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> I personally love the blacked out back grounds ....gives me sumpin to mess with them about....who the hell cares???? Really, WHO THE HELL CARES....at least we get to see the damned fish......something to really cry your azzz off about..LMAO...if it bothers you that terribly then you need to get a friggin life!:wink:


Well said, Who cares, If they want you to know then they will tell you, Go do your internet POTLICKING some other place. I enjoy looking at the pictures and could careless where they were caught and I will keep as many fish as The Law allows. 
Thanks,
TRW


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

I agree with all the blacked out photos....Kinda funny when they are posted. I guess everyone has a honey hole that no one knows about, I do, its not that its not known...It's just overlooked...Hundreds of people pass by it daily....We've pulled trout to 29" out of there and do so consitently. 

We do alot of scouting during the winter when the water is clear and low. That way you can see your bottom lay out and any structure that it might have..Thats where you find your spots to fish during summer. I still love to scout...Its exciting to be able to go back and fish some of them and get into fish.


----------



## GringoViejo (Feb 2, 2010)

bsartor said:


> Sweet
> all you need now is a croaker thread and you'll be official lol.


LMAO!!!!!

You can call it the fishing report or the bragging report, I don't care. I enjoy seeing pictures of nice fish and don't expect people to give me the GPS coordinates of where they caught them.

Saludos


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

These youngsters want instant success even if it comes from an internet forum...Heck with trial and error.
"It aint braggin if you can do it..."


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

Nothing wrong with sharing a little, I always keep it simple though, north shore, south shore, mid bay reef, whatever, theres ALOT of spots to fish with that bit of info but it gives a new guy an idea of where the bait and tide movement is placing things, no one said give up cords, by the way kudos on the smart *** croaker reply, still laughing 12 hours later.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

9121SS said:


> Hey captgrif, do you mean a good report like you gave here?
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=158028


WOW. Would you like that crow rare or medium rare? LOL



9121SS said:


> " I've learned to not post anything on here" but I'm gonna ***** when someone else doesen't give a good report!
> 
> I love it.


I love beer!



captgrif said:


> ...nowhere is it easier to stir up trouble.


 True! You do have to love this site. Its the site that when it matters, we all come together. But you can get hammered in seconds for a post about your thoughts on any given subject. Love it!

Yall be nice today!:brew:X24


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Guess I went a little over the top last night with my comments but dang! Just take what info is given and go out and learn for yourself. Alot of people give good tips, do's and dont's. No one here is obligated to tell when, where, how or with what they caught there fish on.
Seems like there's a dead horse here somewhere! :headknock


----------



## abreyes28 (Jan 6, 2009)

9121SS said:


> Hey captgrif, do you mean a good report like you gave here?
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=158028


BUSTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Actually, this is not the fishing reports forum. This is the general fishing discussion forum. Before you pontificate, pay attention.


----------



## Mike East (Jul 31, 2006)

*uh*

I am one of the guys that likes to post a little report after I fish to try to help people out a little. Here is my thought process. I want to be as helpful as I possibly can, but I am NOT going to publicly post the exact location of my favorite spots because I know from personal experience there will be 3-10 additional boats sitting there the next few days as a result of my post. I like people, and I like helping people catch fish but I dont think sharing exact locations with a large number of readers in a public forum is fair to myself or to the other guys that fish the same areas I fish. There are very few truly secret spots left so most of the places I catch fish there are already people that are fishing in the same general area everyday, if you find it and we have to share that area or take turns fishing it first come first serve thats okay with me. But I am not going to knowingly create a traffic jam and ruin the fishing for myself, that would just be silly. If you see a report I wrote and have a question, PM me. More than likely I will give you exacts,, in private.

Here is what I will do publicly. I want to be helpful to others and share facts about how the bite is shaping up, what the fish are eating and what sort of conditions, structure etc, seem to be working for me. I will even clue you into the general area of the lake system that I am catching fish. I would hope that you take that information which eliminates 95% of the water and go out and start looking for those conditions in the other 5% for yourself, and hopefully either stumble onto the same area I found fish or even better, find yourself a new spot that you have all to yourself that is yielding the same sort of results.

As far as trying to force your convictions about catch in release on me or anyone else,,, the heck with you. I 100% abide by Texas and Louisiana fishing laws, I could care less what your personal opinion of my catch and release habits are, at least not when you are trying to judge me by your personal opinion. If the keep limits are too high, let the states change the laws. Otherwise its my right to decide if I want to keep my legal limit or release. 95% of the time I release by the way, not that its anyones business.

People who only post comments to criticize people who post, I dont get you at all. Why even bother coming onto a public "discussion" bulletin board to criticize someone who is brave enough to make any sort of productive effort to contribute?, you make no sense at all to me. Its totally backwards thinking.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Redfishr said:


> These youngsters want instant success even if it comes from an internet forum...Heck with trial and error.
> "It aint braggin if you can do it..."


Usually I like your posts, but this one kinda put a dent in me.
I know there is as a whole my generation and younger are all wanting to know someone's honey hole and such but there are a few, and i do mean a very few out there that actually look for there own spots.
Ive never owned a boat, all I have is a kayak right now so I get out whenever I can and what I catch and where I would gladly share because someone probably knows about it.
It is pretty funny though seeing a boat pull up the ramp when after you load up the yak and they ask, "You get anything?". I pull out the stringer and there jaws drop, then they go on about how they havent got a bite all day.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

the guy asked a question, braggin rights or fishin report? easy to fiqure out it is a combination of both. i have many pictures of fish that my cutomers have caught ect... you put them in one big pile and they all look like fish! been there and done it several times over. take the reports for what they are worth and go fish!


----------



## icantcatchfish (Mar 12, 2010)

bsartor said:


> Sweet
> all you need now is a croaker thread and you'll be official lol.


i bet your fishing reports are those without any location eh...


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

coachlaw said:


> Actually, this is not the fishing reports forum. This is the general fishing discussion forum. Before you pontificate, pay attention.


Three snaps in Z formation!!


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

In the short time I have been on here. I have gotten plenty of help & insight. If you want to know what is hitting at a certain location, on what, start a thread and ask for help. I am sure you will get some friendly advise. This is one of the most entertaining sites I have found. For the last few weeks it has completely consumed my life. I have not gotten any work done & I don't reconize my wife or kids anymore!! :brew:


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

9121SS said:


> Hey captgrif, do you mean a good report like you gave here?
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=158028


HAHA....


----------



## icantcatchfish (Mar 12, 2010)

juanpescado said:


> I dont care who knows where I fish, cuz guess what, by the time you get a report the wind has changed, the tide has changed, the temp has changed, the pressure has changed, get it, I always tell where I go cuz guess what, who cares, very very very few people have a true "honey hole", if you want any info about East Matagorda shoot me a PM, I can give you some good info but everyday is different and very rarely do you have the same luck at the same spot 2 days in a row.


x2!
amen brotha!


----------



## icantcatchfish (Mar 12, 2010)

FOUL HOOKED said:


> I can honestly say I did have one *but when you take a "friend" or someone finds out about it, its GONE! *And your second part is very honorable of you. I wish you had some good intel on Galv. I just go and chunk, some days a winner some days I have a cold drink!


then go alone if you're so worry bout people finding out your honey holes...


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

ANYBDYHERE said:


> I agree with all the blacked out photos....Kinda funny when they are posted. I guess everyone has a honey hole that no one knows about, I do, its not that its not known...It's just overlooked...*Hundreds of people pass by it daily*....We've pulled trout to 29" out of there and do so consitently.
> 
> We do alot of scouting during the winter when the water is clear and low. That way you can see your bottom lay out and any structure that it might have..Thats where you find your spots to fish during summer. I still love to scout...Its exciting to be able to go back and fish some of them and get into fish.


Dude...you're potlicking my honey hole! I've been fishing that hole in the middle of the Aquarium restaurant since it opened up!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

9121SS said:


> Hey captgrif, do you mean a good report like you gave here?
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=158028


"caught on a morning glory trout killer"

with a yellow Mirrolure hanging from the rod tip!


----------



## icantcatchfish (Mar 12, 2010)

sanleonjohn said:


> Now that's a fishing report, great info. Still need a little work on the conservation part though. Gotta love newbies that start out with a bang.


yeah his report sure's more informative than this one right 

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=273077


----------



## b0xii (Sep 1, 2009)

*Love the black out*

Here's a pic of somebody who went out sometime, somewhere and caught something.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Personally I do not post up much when I do get into good fish. I know that some of the guys are proud of that 29-30 inch trout and should be.

I know there are some good guide reports 
and 
then the come fish with me we killed them and a big pile of dead fish. At least they should hang the fish up and not just take a px of a pile of dead fish. Cannot even tell what they caught.

I know it is good for business but is it good for that bay system?

I am not sure all these reports do not put a strain on a lot of the non Galveston bay systems. 

If I fish say E or W maty (as guide or regular fisherman) and dropped a px weekly of big trout I feel that it will cause more people to show up and fish that bay system a lot harder. Look at the Traffic Maty has now from 4 or 5 years ago.

I feel the same for all the guys that fish Baffin and the upper land cut area with pxs of big trout. We have seen some good trout caught and some even prettier ones releases. 
The ugliness px I saw was the 29-30 a while back that was dead and looked like it had been dragged all day with blood and slime on it then thrown down with some sponsors products at the end of the day. Better px was the guy from about the same area that let the 30 go with a kiss.

Either way imho too many pxs of big trout puts too much pressure on that bay systems. 

I know it makes me think if they can then I can too so you double or triple the number of boats for a limited area. 

Gieger caught big fish all over Galveston bay because there was not the pressure on our resources back then.

I think proud is that px of your dream fish and I think bragging is that weekly pile of dead fish.

BX
"Here's a pic of somebody who went out sometime, somewhere and caught something." 

Lets get him over to the health clinic to see what he has "caught". It looks bad.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

*Fishing Report*

How about this, ....and i will quote Jim West...."Best time to go fishing is when you can".......for a choch that is true, ....cause if i dont catch fish, at LEAST i have been on the water and KNOW i can have a few cold ones!

This is a Great thread for sure!!!!


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

icantcatchfish said:


> then go alone if you're so worry bout people finding out your honey holes...


I do and your not invited :slimer:


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

People being super secretive cracks me up. I mean, how many times do we arrive at our 'honey hole' only to drift half a mile from it before we find the bait and water we want just when the tide begins to move things a bit to get the action started and realize that maybe it is not such a honey hole to begin with.

We then mark the new location in our GPS as a new honey hole that when we visit and repeat and up another distance from it and with a new fish sign in our GPS.

So what was the TOP Secret about the firstone to begin with??


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

b0xii said:


> Here's a pic of somebody who went out sometime, somewhere and caught something.


You forgot to blackout the background. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*SPAM*

:spam: What I love me is some quality SPAM.
Big ole healthy serving on toast. Extra mustard. Few pickles.
Ya baby!!!!!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

b0xii said:


> Here's a pic of somebody who went out sometime, somewhere and caught something.


I know right where those shrubs are on the east bay!!


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

icantcatchfish said:


> i bet your fishing reports are those without any location eh...


He's actually on several occaisions been WAY more forthcoming with info than most would advise. You might want to try and get some sort of clue before popping off newb!


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

9121SS said:


> I know right where those shrubs are on the east bay!!


I was thinking that is sure one heck of a weed-line!


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Anyone recognize the lure or location of my super secret spots?


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

jeff.w said:


> Anyone recognize the lure or location of my super secret spots?


That windmills on the shoreline in Baffin aint it? Duh!

And the other, just tell me where it is so I dont fish there!


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

Port Oconner jetties where you hooked up the squid, i,ve had a run in with him as well on the same lure you used to catch that redfish


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

whew.....7 pages!!!


----------



## bsartor (Oct 29, 2005)

icantcatchfish said:


> i bet your fishing reports are those without any location eh...


Just the bay the structure/pattern and baits used.
I learned how to fish on the water you should try it, I mean if you want I can hold your hand and take you fishing.:goldfish:


----------



## Sufix Siege. (Apr 29, 2010)

9121SS said:


> Hey captgrif, do you mean a good report like you gave here?
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=158028


*owned.*


----------



## BrysonB (Apr 6, 2010)

Sufix Siege. said:


> *owned.*


 super. OWNED


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> "caught on a morning glory trout killer"
> 
> with a yellow Mirrolure hanging from the rod tip!


 LOL ! GOOD EYE !


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

sorry bud but you report your reports the way you want to and I will report mine the way I think they need to be reported. If my customers want to keep their limits of fish they are going to. As most of you know I usually label my reports Galveston Bay. If you dont like it dont read it. Sure I like conservation that is why I never keep fish for myself and I am a catch and release fishermen when I scout on my own or my years before I was a guide. But after 4 posts dont come on here and complain that you dont like the reports. I do it to brag on my trips and I admit it. Good trips is good business and a good reputation for me. I am in business and I consider my reports a part of my daily business when I get home to post. I thinkI contribute a lot to this forum and my reports help guys see if they are biting or if it is slow or what the water conditions are etc Just my 2 cents!!!


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

BrysonB said:


> super. OWNED


super duper *OWNED*

I am still laughing about the ownership!!!

T-BONE


----------



## sanleonjohn (Mar 16, 2009)

*location, location,location*



icantcatchfish said:


> yeah his report sure's more informative than this one right
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=273077


 Everything there but the location. Learned my lesson on that one last year. Most of the regulars on here know the general locations i fish anyway. Stick around for a while and i am sure you will be able to figure it out. incidently, half of my favorite fishing holes were shown to me at one time or another. The other half i discovered for myself. Catching fish from the latter spots gives me the most satisfaction.:smile:


----------



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

GET A LIFE!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I just want to know how you fish at all with all the chaffing...from the sand in your vagina


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

it dont really matter to me if it was a report or bragging, i just enjoy seeing the fish being caught especially someone has never hook a bull red, jack, or any kind of saltwater fish.

for as far as sharing "honey holes" go, i dont mind sharing because i will out fish you anyways, hahhahaaha:slimer::slimer:..jkjk!!


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

To the OP, here's a bone for ya...fish gotta eat, so learn where the bait is plentiful and consistent...do your homework in that area and you should have a better chance at a good limit!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Privateer said:


> To the OP, here's a bone for ya...fish gotta eat, so learn where the bait is plentiful and consistent...do your homework in that area and you should have a better chance at a good limit!


Yep! And then you can give YOUR fishing report however you like.


----------



## mottd3 (Jan 12, 2009)

tank8677 said:


> it dont really matter to me if it was a report or bragging, i just enjoy seeing the fish being caught especially someone has never hook a bull red, jack, or any kind of saltwater fish.
> 
> for as far as sharing "honey holes" go, i dont mind sharing because i will out fish you anyways, hahhahaaha:slimer::slimer:..jkjk!!


I agree


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

How bout this one caught on a pumpkinseed/chartruse BA?

.


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

HAHA, I LOVE this site. I feel like I could start a 10 page thread with people bashing me if I said that green was my favorite color...

But in all honesty, even as a relative newbie myself (both fishing and to this site), I'd never ask someone to report exactly where the caught fish. However, I've gotten nothing but help when asking about how to find my own spots based on conditions, time of year, etc. The help is out there, but you can't expect all the information handed to you on a silver platter. Plus, finding the fish is half the fun!


----------



## chivochavez (Jan 19, 2008)

Pontificate???? Someone sleeping with a Thesaurus???


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Is this a potlicking thread?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

fishin shallow said:


> Is this a potlicking thread?


The Magic 8 Ball says...."more than likely"


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

*Not a single bite!*

Chris:

Jay and I went to the south shore of East Bay yesterday and I didn't get a single bite all day! We jumped out of the boat at 10:30 and fished till 4. Water looked very good, some bait, slicks popping and still NO BITE! We tried sveral areas along the SS but it was all the same. Wind is looking fairly good next week. What day is your day off next week?

Jerry


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

rugger said:


> HAHA, I LOVE this site. I feel like I could start a 10 page thread with people bashing me if I said that *green was my favorite color...*
> 
> But in all honesty, even as a relative newbie myself (both fishing and to this site), I'd never ask someone to report exactly where the caught fish. However, I've gotten nothing but help when asking about how to find my own spots based on conditions, time of year, etc. The help is out there, but you can't expect all the information handed to you on a silver platter. Plus, finding the fish is half the fun!


trolling fer green while tryin' not to look like it....:ac550:


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

007 said:


> How bout this one caught on a pumpkinseed/chartruse BA?
> 
> .


1.75 miles from the Kemah bridge just off the Toddville srtetch of shoreline... smack dab in the middle of Seabrook flats. Water condition sandy green, skies clear, air temp beer drinkin' hot, Water temp. 73 deg. early fall (late Sept.), on a week-end, bout 10:45 a.m.... I got a magic 3 ball!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Privateer said:


> 1.75 miles from the Kemah bridge just off the Toddville srtetch of shoreline... smack dab in the middle of Seabrook flats. Water condition sandy green, skies clear, air temp beer drinkin' hot, Water temp. 73 deg. early fall (late Sept.), on a week-end, bout 10:45 a.m.... I got a magic 3 ball!


That's probably your house in the back ground.







Air temp was chilly....thus the long sleeve Hard Rock shirt.

Here's a link to the boat ride that day. .http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v468/Hunter890/?action=view&current=PB220200.flv.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

007 said:


> That's probably your house in the back ground.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't see the long sleeves on the shirt 'cause of that hog you're holding! That for sure woulda helped me nail the air temp.! Nice friggidy red BTW! Thats not my house in the backround, wish it was ... I just fish that stretch a lot.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm gonna weigh-in on this one because I think the OP made a legitimate point. It would seem to me that a "general fishing discussion" forum would serve well for the Looka Me posts just as it serves well for the Gotcha posters who are so uncharitable to the fishing related opinions of others. Most of us understand that you are not going to tune in to local TV station Weather Report and see a picture of someone's drainage ditch with the caption, "Look how much rain *I *got!" or the Traffic Report with a picture of a traffic jam and JohnnyCommuter talking about how long he was stuck in traffic this morning. We expect from these reports some sort of useful information. And, that's what one should expect from a fishing report.

So, there!


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

x2 on Ox Eye

I have to say that I’m a little surprised at the response from some of the folks that actually work in the sport fishing business.

Fishing is a hospitality business. People go to enjoy themselves. If they don’t enjoy the experience- the whole experience, they’ll spend their time and money doing something else.

I don’t know of any business where the smart thing to do is to flame customers and potential customers for giving some honest input into how we can make our “product” more appealing to them. 

Whether I agree or disagree with what they say, or how they say it, I appreciate that someone has done me a favor by pointing out how I can help them spend more of their time and money pursuing “my sport” instead of watching baseball, playing golf, or any of the 1000 other things they could be doing next weekend.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Fishing is like any other sport. There are players and spectators. 

You have to know how to sell to each group.

Charles


----------



## kerryst (Oct 27, 2008)

Ahhh...this post takes me back... (insert dream sequence)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=238966


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

007 said:


> How bout this one caught on a pumpkinseed/chartruse BA?
> 
> .


YOU CROAKER SOAKED that one Mikey Boooeeeeeey! :fish:


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

Heres my honey hole = CLEAR LAKE
Wherever you see bait moving fish are usually chasin. You know they follow the refrigerator. I am a relative newbie to this fishing area and expect no one to tell me where they caught their fish. Part of the enjoyment or reward for me is the search and discovery of them. I enjoy seeing if there really is a pattern to when and why they are there. I have been very successful so far but put in some hours in the evening and morning. I also walk the banks and do some exploring and look for movement to see if the bait fish show up to the same areas at the same time. Now I will say major kudos to most everyone on here because the questions I need answered are certain plastics,what kind of line, what reel do they like, mono or braid or fluoro,what lb test and so on. Anyhow as far as how many I keep, well its not a good idea to eat the fish from where I catch them so I hear so they swim away.:texasflag


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

i want everyone to tell me where the fish are BEFORE they go out so i can get there before they do and set out on a 500 yard wade and proclaim the shoreline MINE, ALL MINE!


----------



## JDawgog (Apr 11, 2010)

Yeah, gotta agree with the basic sentiment that when it comes to folks posting, they are either awesome, super helpful, sincere, humorous and cool, or complete douchebags. My first post was simply asking about some basics on being at baffin bay, and if there were sharks there. I obviously didn't know, and hadn't fished baffin before. First response I get is some jackhole spouting off nonsense, not being helpful at all. I call the guy out for being a douche and folks start saying, "hey not a great start." Not a great start? how about the first response to my first post being a sarcastic *****.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

JDawgog said:


> Yeah, gotta agree with the basic sentiment that when it comes to folks posting, they are either awesome, super helpful, sincere, humorous and cool, or complete douchebags. My first post was simply asking about some basics on being at baffin bay, and if there were sharks there. I obviously didn't know, and hadn't fished baffin before. First response I get is some jackhole spouting off nonsense, not being helpful at all. I call the guy out for being a douche and folks start saying, "hey not a great start." Not a great start? how about the first response to my first post being a sarcastic *****.


Hey looky here, we got us another TROLL or Another whiner! This was well earned!!!!!


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Just be glad people are still posting. 

To most of us, Fishing reports are the closest we come to fish for a while.


----------



## smithpointangler (Apr 30, 2010)

I think it is good to see the fish people catch. That is why we fish
( remember). Who better to show your catch, than people who have
the same interest and know how it feels to land a good fish or work 
to locate fish. As for giving away exact locations. Everyone here as
an angler should know that is not done. Those of you who do not
know this old salt or new salt consider yourself informed. (YEAH THIS
IS MY FISH AND HERE IS WHERE I CAUGHT HIM. PLEASE GO PONY UP
ON MY FISHING HOLE)


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

smithpointangler said:


> I think it is good to see the fish people catch. That is why we fish
> ( remember). Who better to show your catch, than people who have
> the same interest and know how it feels to land a good fish or work
> to locate fish. As for giving away exact locations. Everyone here as
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

:spineyes::spineyes: this thread sux! YEAH! 

i went fishn on sunday and i caught some fish with this lure but i dont remember what you call it but its kinda brown with a yellow tail and that place i fish at at galveston bay or trinity bay...i dont know where i was really at cuz i got no gps on my yak so out a long ways out there above that reef, i wuz catching them all day long but then some guy in aboat showed up and threw anchor so i just moved on to another spot and started catching them again and the same guy just moved over and said hi and drop his anchor there again...and thats my report :spineyes::spineyes:


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Since everyone else has voiced their opinions I'll go ahead and throw in as well. I can see both sides here. I was lucky enough to have worked at Marburgers as a youngster and had several old salts and guides who taught me the basics of locating fish. I had a boat before I had a truck and had parents who fully supported me going fishing as often as possible.

Over the last 30+ years since then I have met and fished with many, many people. Sometimes I was the teacher and sometimes I was the student. No matter what I always tried to learn something on each and every trip, even the skunk trips. Actually, those trips have sometimes taught me the most important things. All these years later I'm still learning.

So I get the "I earned the right to keep my knowledge to myself" crowd. Hell, I've been burned more than once when I said a little too much about an area. It sucks to locate a really special out of the way area and then have it get overrun because you mentioned it to the wrong person. It used to be that if you told someone and got burned then you simply didn't share such info with that person any longer. Now you have the internet potlickers and you feel like you can't tell anyone anything for fear it'll find its way onto a fishing board and be seen by hundreds, if not thousands. I totally understand.

But on the other side of the fence are the guys who weren't as privileged as many of us. For whatever reason they didn't have the opportunity to spend countless hours on the water as a youngster. Many don't arrive at this sport until they are adults. I cannot imagine how confusing and frustrating it would be to start cold with no real help or basic knowledge.

All of you old salts think about it for a minute. Think about how much water is out there and how it could all look pretty much the same to the untrained eye. Think of the tide charts vs actual tide levels vs fluctuations due to weather? A guy could loose his mind just trying to figure out that aspect without a little guidance. Then there's the lure aisle, how the hell could a rookie figure out what lure to throw in what color in what situation without a little help along the way? Just writing this makes me thankful I got started when and where I did.

So what's the answer? The first part is that the newbies do need to put in the time and not expect immediate results. I think a big part of the problem is our instant gratification society. So many things have been made so easy to obtain that it sometimes seems like working for something is somehow wrong. Here are my thoughts for both sides:

*Newbies and less experienced folks* - buy and study fishing maps of your prefered area. Pick a fairly small area and spend time there learning it. And I mean really learning it. Be out there in all different conditions and see what happens. Learn from the skunkings as well as the successes. Quit chasing "spots" from fishing reports. Figure out who writes good fishing reports and read them. A good report mentions the tide, the time, the water clarity, weather conditions and specific techniques used to catch the fish. Now take that info and apply it to the water you have learned. If someone says the trout were hitting soft plastics over scattered shell in 3' of water on an incoming tide you should have a similar place within your area of knowledge. Go there and do that, don't worry about where the reporter's "hot spot" was. If I hear reds are chasing little grass shrimp up against the grass in the marsh, I can think of a hundred places where I can replicate that pattern. Generally speaking, if fish are doing something in one part of a bay system they are probably doing the same thing in similar places all over the bay. Lastly, befriend an old salt or two. It isn't really that hard.

*Old salts and pros* - Quit being ***********. Remember that you had help along the way. Pass it on. We all complain about the potlickers, rude boaters and those who don't have any fishing etiquette on the water. Ever think that those folks would be doing the right thing if one of us had taken the time to teach them something? When a newbie asks "where'd you catch them?" how about giving an explanation that tells them what the pattern was that led you to those fish. You don't have to give away your precious honey hole. Simply give them something to work with. I generally won't send them to the exact spot, but I'll send them to two or three other more well known places where that same pattern should work. What's the harm in that? They get good info and I don't have to worry about them stomping through my area with an army of friends. Try it sometime, it's actually kind of rewarding when the newb later lets you know they caught fish and how appreciative they are for the help. I've even ended up with a few of these folks as friends and fishing partners.

Wow, that was way longer than I intended, but this topic shows up on a regular basis and always seems to be such a polarizing issue when it shouldn't be. Rookies shouldn't expect to be told every secret and the old salts should learn how to help them without harming themselves.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

let's go said:


> Since everyone else has voiced their opinions I'll go ahead and throw in as well. I can see both sides here. I was lucky enough to have worked at Marburgers as a youngster and had several old salts and guides who taught me the basics of locating fish. I had a boat before I had a truck and had parents who fully supported me going fishing as often as possible.
> 
> Over the last 30+ years since then I have met and fished with many, many people. Sometimes I was the teacher and sometimes I was the student. No matter what I always tried to learn something on each and every trip, even the skunk trips. Actually, those trips have sometimes taught me the most important things. All these years later I'm still learning.
> 
> ...


I fell asleep twice while reading this ....but i think maybe it was a good post..not sure though! :brew2:


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

I love to give out info but then i feel like im bragging. haha


----------



## JDawgog (Apr 11, 2010)

catchysumfishy said:


> Hey looky here, we got us another TROLL or Another whiner! This was well earned!!!!!


Case in point on the douchebags. Thanks for proving me right.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

JDawgog said:


> Case in point on the douchebags. Thanks for proving me right.


Awwe, hurt some feelings sorry, here this should fix that:


----------



## kerryst (Oct 27, 2008)

A fisherman is a jerk on one end of the line waiting for a jerk on the other :biggrin:


----------



## specktacular0928 (Jan 21, 2006)

pelochas said:


> :spineyes::spineyes: this thread sux! YEAH!
> 
> i went fishn on sunday and i caught some fish with this lure but i dont remember what you call it but its kinda brown with a yellow tail and that place i fish at at galveston bay or trinity bay...i dont know where i was really at cuz i got no gps on my yak so out a long ways out there above that reef, i wuz catching them all day long but then some guy in aboat showed up and threw anchor so i just moved on to another spot and started catching them again and the same guy just moved over and said hi and drop his anchor there again...and thats my report :spineyes::spineyes:


grow up dude, you really think that's funny?


----------



## specktacular0928 (Jan 21, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> I fell asleep twice while reading this ....but i think maybe it was a good post..not sure though! :brew2:


if you're not sure, then why bother responding to his post??


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

specktacular0928 said:


> if you're not sure, then why bother responding to his post??


Because i like messing with Goobs as yourself...get some better material hoss, i'm not your everyday punk....but i CAN BE! :rybka:

Chill bruthuh, he thought it was Hilarious! Brings some life to a whiney arsed thread like this particular one!

Oh , let me Clarify this : Let's Go is not a Goob as you yourself are, he is actually pretty cool!


----------



## albert white (Feb 3, 2008)

So here is my .02. I have learned over the years(of tournament fishing), you can tell exactly what you were throwing, where you were throwing it, time of day, tide conditions, wind direction, moon phase, and so on and it doesn't matter. There is no way that someone else can go to that spot and duplicate all the above and get the same results, impossible. Yes, it could crowd your "honey hole" somewhat, but that is all.

I have told this before and those that haven't read it, I will tell it again. Years ago I was about to go on stage an accept the first place prize of a very big tournament. I was sure the tournament director would ask if I would expand on how I won the tournament. An elderly gentlman told me, son, just tell the truth. Tell them exactly what you did and where you did it, they won't believe you anyway, because no one ever tells their "secrets". And that's all I got to say about that!


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

Fishing means alot of different things to different people from relaxation to driven obsession. If you fish 3 or 4 times a year its does not matter what or how much info you give out. If you fish the same area every day and you give info you are going to cut your own throat. There is so much info out now (maps with all the spots,map chips for gps units,internet sites) if you can't figuer it out it is because of lack of effort. It is not rocket science fish eat at certain spots during specific tidal movement all you have to learn is when and where why does not matter.


----------



## cleetus78108 (Jun 5, 2007)

I thought this was the "General Fishing Discussion" section anyway. I don't see what difference it makes if you post a pic and give general info or post an essay about conditions. Everybody has their own way/ways to find and catch fish, put your time in dude and make every trip yours and please try not to be a potlicker!!!!


----------

